# Dental questions



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

So lucky is turning 7 months old at month end and I was wondering until when should I wait for baby teeth to fall out?

I've spotted a loose one which the vet said they could take it out without giving her anesthesia. 

The front row seems to be getting crowded so I'm wondering if I should consider having the vet remove them. The sedation part is making me worry...

Help please.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Get her teeth removed when she is spayed, which she is about the right age to do so.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree with flippedstars - do it when you are having your pup fixed. It'll save you a WORLD of trouble!!

We had our Chi fixed at the SPCA and they won't do puppy teeth pulling, and because they wouldn't pull his top Canines (even though the adults were in) now Zero has what my husband and I like to call "shark teeth." (You know how Great White sharks have that double row of teeth...) Zee's top Canines are like that. His bottom Canines are still babies, and the vet said he can't even see any adult tooth "buds" so he's afraid to pull the babies because he doesn't want to mess up the adult ones underneath - he said if the buds get damaged it can wreck the teeth, so he's afraid pulling the babies without seeing the buds may "mess with them." He said if they still haven't fallen out (and/or we haven't seen the bottom buds) by a year, then he will pull them. Apparently, if there are no buds or full teeth by then, they won't come in. He said sometimes the Canines just don't come in.... poor little guy, top Canines and no bottom Canines... I can't even imagine his puppy smile, hahaha. Having the "shark teeth" on the top has caused a few of the front top teeth to go "askew" but the vet said they won't affect his eating at all. 
My dog needs braces, LOL!
Good luck with your pup's teeth!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree. When a dog is spayed/neutered at around 7mo...that makes about the perfect time for baby teeth to be taken out. Most of the time anyway...some dogs may teeth later but typically by that age their adults have erupted & are a good part of the way in.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Agreed! We didn't have Zee's baby teeth pulled when he was fixed because he was done at the SPCA and they aren't allowed to do dental work, and now Zero has what my husband and I call "shark teeth." His upper canines are a double row like a shark. The babies didn't fall out and the SPCA wasn't allowed to pull them. Now that he has both the babies and the adults in, some of his tiny front teeth are pushed askew, but the vet says it won't affect his eating or hurt his lips/gums. 
He's also still got his baby canines in the bottom but has no adult "buds" showing yet. The vet said because of that, he's hesitant to pull the bottom canines because if the buds are close to the surface, pulling the babies can damage them. He said if by a year old, the bottom adults haven't come in, or the buds haven't even erupted, then he will pull both the top and bottom canines. He even said it's possible the bottom adult canines just aren't there.... oh what a funny little smile my dog will have if that's the case. 
My dog needs braces, LOL! XD

*I wish we'd known at the time of booking Zee's surgery with the SPCA that they didn't pull teeth... now the poor little guy may have to undergo a second anesthetic procedure.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

That's when we did it too,when they were spayed.Then after that,it seemed like Maggie and Molly had a few pulled at each teeth cleaning


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok I'm going to ask the vet if they can do that. We were there earlier(Manila time) and they pulled out two baby teeth that we're coming loose. Lucky didn't even yelp. I think I was more scared than her.


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

my klein is now over 1 year old and every time i check in with the vet, she tells me to wait a little.
so now i checked his teeth (i try and check as regular as possible if not daily) and since he has had his adults for some time, his top 2 canines beind doubled, i noticed some minor infection like on his gum due to food getting stuck...
so annoyed so will book in with the vet.

i would suggest to check with your vet as it all depends on YOUR chi.

let us know how it goes please


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

When Rico was neutered...the vet said that he was very young and that ther was no need to pull any teeth...when doubles came in...he said let nature take it's course and play tuggin games with rope, etc. As he grew he had double canines--top and bottom. I got more aggressive and managed to help two along. When he was around 3 years of age he had a "dental" under general anethesia so the two hold outs could be removed and the others checked, there was a another loose tooth in the back as well. It was expensive--but we live in an expensive region  for everything. I would say if the baby teeth are still in and the pup is being spayed or neutered have it done then.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, totally realized that I posted twice on this.... sorry, LOL! I think my first post was still in the "holding because you're new" limbo and then I posted the second one.... :S


----------

